# Weird blocked out of TAM



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Has anyone experienced, a similar issue with TAM, on the smart phone. Tried to log on 6:30 am and it states l can not log on have limited access. Then l touch refresh and another icon it told me TAM's certificate we're in question and or something from TAM was try to gain access to my personal info off the phone. And it would not let me log on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, a lot of us had the problem. There is a thread on it right here: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/435607-warning-flag-firefox.html


The tech team solved the problem and saved the day.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks l just read some others having same problem. Thank you Elegirl


----------

